# Tiberim, fluvium Romanum, quis non laudat



## timurayd

Hi,

"Tiberim, fluvium Romanum, quis non laudat et pulchros fluvio finitimos agros?". Can someone help me what this sentence means? 

Thanks.


----------



## Cagey

In the English word order: 
_
Who does not praise the Tiber, the Roman river, and the beautiful fields bounded by the river?_

Words translated in the order of the Latin. 
_Tiberim, fluvium Romanum_, The Tiber,  Roman river 
_quis non laudat_ who does not praise
_et pulchros fluvio finitimos agros?_ and the beautiful by the river bounded fields.
(This order does not produce the meaning of the Latin in English.)


----------



## bearded

Hi
I know that 'finitimus' comes from 'finis'=boundary/frontier, but since it is a very common adjective indicating a near-by land or people, I would translate _finitimos agros _as ''neighbouring fields' (who does not praise the Tiber ...and its beautiful neighbouring fields?).


----------



## wandle

bearded man said:


> I would translate _finitimos agros _as ''neighbouring fields' (who does not praise the Tiber ...and its beautiful neighbouring fields?).


I agree. L&S give _*vicinus*_ as a synonym for _*finitimus*_.


----------



## Cagey

bearded man said:


> Hi
> I know that 'finitimus' comes from 'finis'=boundary/frontier, but since it is a very common adjective indicating a near-by land or people, I would translate _finitimos agros _as ''neighbouring fields' (who does not praise the Tiber ...and its beautiful neighbouring fields?).


Perhaps you could write out the entire sentence to show how you are translating _fluvio_ in _pulchros fluvio finitimos agros.  _


----------



## bearded

''Who does not praise the Tiber, the Roman River, and the beautiful fields adjacent to the river?'' (=...its beautiful neighbouring fields?).
I understand 'fluvio' as a dative, like in English (if there were cases) after 'near' or 'adjacent to'.  In my understanding, it cannot be an ablative, because I do not feel a passive nature in 'finitimos'.


----------

